# Heading out of Surfside Marina 7/3pm - 7/5



## Joe_S (Jun 24, 2010)

Last minute looking for 1 or 2 more to backfill our crew...heading out of Surfside Marina tomorrow evening for some hard fishing.

Plan is to leave about 6pm and get out to the floaters for Thu night/Fri morning and stay out Fri night too.

36 Contender Open

Joe_S


----------



## salty hook (Jun 19, 2014)

You have any spots open still, I have my own gear if needed, whats the details? I want to go 832 646 9769


----------



## Joe_S (Jun 24, 2010)

Full crew and ready to head out this evening ...thanks!


----------

